# Advice Needed - Doing business with US clients



## StAnKeCoKiKaCh (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, 

I am a pro photographer and currently based in the UK as a UK born national. 

I have just bagged my first major US client contract and need to know if I have any US based tax obligations from earning revenue from a US based client. Anyone know? Google has failed me on this one.

Also, I have done a great number of shoots in the US for UK and Euro clients and know I could do a great deal more work in the US if I worked directly with US clients and US agencies. But! How easy is it to set up business in the US? What visa would I need and should I have a visa now to do shoots for UK clients?

A lot to ask as a newbie but any advice would be very much appreciated. Thank you.

Steve


----------



## WilsonP (Jun 22, 2011)

First thing, go to the IRS.GOV site for any info. They've got a pretty informative site.

Second, you really should talk to a professional, but if you are earning income from a US company while you are living in the UK, then I'd say you only have to worry about the UK tax man. You may have to file US taxes, but should get a credit if you pay taxes on the income to the UK.

I think it gets more confusing when you live in the UK and travel to the US for a short time to shoot an event, while being paid by a US company.



StAnKeCoKiKaCh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a pro photographer and currently based in the UK as a UK born national.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may need to talk to a tax professional (accountant or attorney) and possibly an immigration attorney on this one as there are a number of variables that will (I suspect) affect your situation. It's not impossible to invoice your US clients from the UK (in dollars or in sterling, as you prefer) without taking on a US tax obligation - but the fact of actually performing some or all of the work in the US complicates your situation.

What I suspect is that the major factor will be the matter of how much time you spend in the US during a given tax year. That will determine not only the nature of your tax obligation, but also what sort of visa you may or may not require in order to do the work legally and to what extent you'll need your client's support for obtaining the necessary visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> You may need to talk to a tax professional (accountant or attorney) and possibly an immigration attorney on this one as there are a number of variables that will (I suspect) affect your situation. It's not impossible to invoice your US clients from the UK (in dollars or in sterling, as you prefer) without taking on a US tax obligation - but the fact of actually performing some or all of the work in the US complicates your situation.
> 
> What I suspect is that the major factor will be the matter of how much time you spend in the US during a given tax year. That will determine not only the nature of your tax obligation, but also what sort of visa you may or may not require in order to do the work legally and to what extent you'll need your client's support for obtaining the necessary visa.
> Cheers,
> Bev


+1

The viability or not of the OP's enterprise can swing on tiny details beyond the scope of a general forum answer.


----------

